# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Bubbles comming off my plants?

## ScottT

Hi everyone i'm new here, been lurking for a while but had to sign up.

My question is:

I have just set up a 125l tank, planted with Amazon swords, vallis and some riccia, i've just added two 24wT5 tubes and the Nutrafin plant gro CO2 system.
Its take a day for the CO2 to start seriously producing bubbles (getting 1 every 3-4 seconds now) what ive notice is that my Riccia is now full of small bubbles and there are trails of very tiny (1/2mm) bubbles coming off my swords and valis, is this normal? And why are the plants starting to produce bubbles?


Scott.

----------


## akababy

Means ur plant is working very well! That's what most planter love to see in their planted tank.

----------


## kelvin

it means that your plants are photosynthesizing, abundantly! Congrats.

----------


## jiajuen900

when plants photosynthesis, they give off oxygen which is dissolved in the water . But once the water becomes saturated with oxygen the oxygen produced by the plants will form small air bubbles. This is pearling. It is natural and tells you that your plants are growing well.

----------


## ScottT

Thank you for your replies, i can stop worrying now.

----------


## tom855

A lot of people pay a lot of $$$ for those bubbles. LOL.

Enjoy them. They're awesome to watch.

Tom

----------


## bokeholic

Which is better indication for the health of the plant?
String of tiny bubbles or pearling?
It is rare to see my plants pearl however quite often to see strings of bubble when my filter is turn off. Why is it so?

----------


## nohomeleave

When I tried to move my Java ferns, a lot of bubbles were released but when I did not shake the plants, there was no signs of bubbles at all. Is this a problem, then?

----------


## sword28

my plants are also pearling.
but i still see leaves turning brown and droppig on my stem plants occassionally... :Confused: 
I thought pearling = good health?
or dropping leaves is part and parcel of plant growth, just like human falling sick?  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

Actually, its just a sign that your plants are alive, photosynthesizing, nothing much. When given sufficient lights, most if not all plants will "give off" bubbles. Whether your tank is balance or in good shape depends a lot on the knowledge and consistency of your care. 

Example: Even BBA can pearl under strong lights.

----------


## tom855

> When I tried to move my Java ferns, a lot of bubbles were released but when I did not shake the plants, there was no signs of bubbles at all. Is this a problem, then?


Some plants get bubbles on the leaves when they are getting plenty of light and CO2, others have the tiny string of bubbles rising from them. 

Both are considered pearling and both are signs the plants are getting at least some of the things they need for growth.

----------


## tom855

> my plants are also pearling.
> but i still see leaves turning brown and droppig on my stem plants occassionally...
> I thought pearling = good health?
> or dropping leaves is part and parcel of plant growth, just like human falling sick?



You can make most any plant pearl in a matter of hours by pumping in high light and CO2. However, that is no guarantee the plants are growing well or will grow well. For that you need to* consistently* have the right amount of CO2, light, and fertilization.

----------


## sword28

> You can make most any plant pearl in a matter of hours by pumping in high light and CO2. However, that is no guarantee the plants are growing well or will grow well. For that you need to* consistently* have the right amount of CO2, light, and fertilization.


but this is not the case when I visted fish shops.
not all the plants are pearling even under high light and CO2.

----------


## tom855

They may have high light but I'm betting they aren't running CO2 in their sale tanks. Perhaps in their display tanks, but not their "for sale" tanks.

Like you said, I've never seen anything in a fish store pearl. Ever.

----------


## downxxer

i have bubbles coming out from my moss balls.. they produce bubbles too?

----------


## jiajuen900

yes most green plants photosynthesis, so it is normal

----------


## d2hpeter

sometimes it is the algae growing on the plant that is bubbling  :Grin:  so one can be mislead at times.

----------


## Wolfgangs246

Dude. It's taken me like 2 months of trial and error numerous purchase of equipment big and small to achieve that same effect. I'm more than just a little jealous. 

But seriously. Congrats.  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

